# Best Walleye Fishing near Duluth



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I know there are some real big walleye factories over an hour away, but I was wondering if there are any closer lakes near Duluth that have good walleye fishing?

Any good resorts that people recommend on Mille lacs, Winnie, Leech......etc?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

St. Louis River upstream from duluth harbor can be one of the best bites in the state at times.


----------

